# Shore Orchid Fest, NJ



## NYEric (May 31, 2011)

http://www.silvaorchids.com/NewFiles/shoreorchidfest.html
June 10 - 12, 2011
This event takes place in lieu of the old Parkside Summer Fest. Last year it was about 500F!! Hopefully the weather will be more cooperative this year. Anyone beside me going!?


----------



## eOrchids (May 31, 2011)

I will be attending!


----------



## jtrmd (May 31, 2011)

Im going


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm going to be passing on it this year. Last year I went on Friday and had a pre-order from Parkside and Woodstream. I don't believe Woodstream is returning this year. I also had a trying time at the main greenhouses. Most things aren't priced and shall we say they are used car sales people. Just not my cup of tea. The rest of the event was O.K. but other than the pre-orders I only picked up another 2 or 3 plants from the Japan dealer. Hope you have fun.


----------



## Clark (Jun 1, 2011)

Iffy.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2011)

With not so many orchid events in the NYC area, anyone around should make this. I know what bob means about the main GH but there should be some good vendor stuff.


----------



## jtrmd (Jun 1, 2011)

I wILL probably be there Sat morning


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2011)

Me 2!


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 2, 2011)

Me 3!


----------



## jtrmd (Jun 2, 2011)

maybe we will see eachother there


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2011)

That would be nice. I will bring somethnig cool to drink and maybe we can have lunch.


----------



## jtrmd (Jun 11, 2011)

I think i was there for a total of 30 mins this morning.It was a case of ''same stuff different day''.Im glad I put in a pre-order or two,because I would of been a little pi$$ed if I drove 3 hrs for nothing.IMO I think it was better when it was at Parkside.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 11, 2011)

I went this morning, met up with NYEric and stayed for a couple hours. Managed to come out with the following: 

Paph. druryi (Yes, NYEric I got it)
Phrag. kovachii - NBS
Bulbophyllum moniliforme
Masdevillia collina
Pleurothallis palliolata


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2011)

Light stuff! 
Trichopilia hennesihana
Dendrochilum sp.
Dendrochilum magnum
Paph DePerle album
Paph dianthum album
Phrag Cirila Alca x schlimii
Phrag Pink Panther
Angrecum pumilo
Phalaenopsis manii aurea (I doubt this, see my misclaneous stuff thread)
Tolumina triquetrum
Coelia bella
Cynorkis fastigiata
(I forgot, another Hareaela retrocallla/odorata!)
I may get 1 or 2 more things tomorrow. 
Oh, and I renewed my AOS membership! 
The weather was nicer than last year, a little cool for some. it only took 43 minutes from the Holland Tunnel so travel was not bad. I hope all the vendors do well as we have few shows in our area and we need to keep them coming.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 12, 2011)

NYEric, have you lost your mind??? oke::crazy: Where are they going to live? The bedroom..?


----------



## Clark (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm thinking of heading down this afternoon, before they load up and go home.
Sometimes it is the best hour for Jedi mind tricks.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 12, 2011)

Clark said:


> Sometimes it is the best hour for Jedi mind tricks.



Wave hand and and murmur... "You don't want to take these plants back to the nursery with you. It would be much more feasible to sell them to me half off."


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 12, 2011)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2011)

BTW, Glen Decker says, "Hi!" to Heather,and something about her missing a lecture he gave in California...


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2011)

NYEric said:


> BTW, Glen Decker says, "Hi!" to Heather,and something about her missing a lecture he gave in California...



I had to work, boo!
Sad I missed him, that was like a year ago though!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm sure he was over it!


----------



## silvaorchids (Jun 22, 2011)

This is in reply to remarks made last year and this year during and just before the Shore Orchid Fest. The plant in question by Bob from Albany was a 4 and 1/2 growth St. Swithin's which he found without a price tag. The only St. Swithin's I had for sale were plants with fewer growth's. My stud rack is just above and I keep select plants and seedlings that I decide to keep til they bloom. Sometimes customers will innocently see a plant they like and pull it down and leave it on the bench below. Since it did not have a DNS tag or a stud name I told him a plant that size would be 100.00. 
That said I'll just add that we are a 2nd generation company in buisness for 54 years and my brother and I have run the buisness for 34 years. We are if anything honest and I will add that not only do I think that price more than fair I also happen to know Bob was able to make up his own mind. 
If you do come to our greenhouse during our festival we can offer you clean well grown plants that we stand behind. You may occassionally find a plant without a price but if you ask I will try to give you a fair price.
Tony, Silva Orchids


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 22, 2011)

NYEric said:


> BTW, Glen Decker says, "Hi!" to Heather...




but not me?
:sob:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2011)

We were talking about how annoying women can be, you know...:evil:


----------



## silvaorchids (Jun 23, 2011)

*shore orchid fest*

Heather! Tony says hi to Glen and the gang!:rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2011)

NYEric said:


> We were talking about how annoying women can be, you know...:evil:



You are such a jerk, Eric.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2011)

Humor!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 30, 2011)

Bob in Albany said:


> I also had a trying time at the main greenhouses. Most things aren't priced and shall we say they are used car sales people. Just not my cup of tea.



I just have to say this. I know Joe and Tony for quite some time and they know their stuff. I have bought plants from them and been quite pleased with them. They are nice, friendly people. If an item is not priced, then asked them and a reasonable price will be given. All my experiences have been positive.


----------

